# Given in....



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Ok The wife and I have been out everyday for the past 2 weeks.... everyday we’ve came up empty handed. We are giving up.


----------



## Regionnaire

LukeNLyndseyIndiana said:


> Ok The wife and I have been out everyday for the past 2 weeks.... everyday we’ve came up empty handed. We are giving up.


Where in Indiana are you located? The top half of the state has barely started. I'd keep trying...if nothing else, you might set yourself up for success next year.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

West Central Indiana.


----------



## Kokomorel

LukeNLyndseyIndiana said:


> West Central Indiana.


There up


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> There up


I am in central Indiana been finding for at least a week


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

I know. Everyone I know is finding em. Everywhere I can go has already been super picked over since it’s all public land. I’ve even offered people money to allow me to search private land and no one will take it. I’m so frustrated with it I’m giving up this year and maybe next year. Time to start getting the fishing gear in order.


----------



## jslwalls

I’m in west central, Montgomery, fountain, and Parke county. It’s hard hunting and most finds have been in sunny locations or south facing slopes. The best is yet to come. Don’t give up. We got 2 more good weeks in my opinion


----------



## Kokomorel

jslwalls said:


> I’m in west central, Montgomery, fountain, and Parke county. It’s hard hunting and most finds have been in sunny locations or south facing slopes. The best is yet to come. Don’t give up. We got 2 more good weeks in my opinion


Good advice U2 are practically neighbors


----------



## Kokomorel

Luke Look at the post of 2021 morales Indiana and past years lots of good info


----------



## Regionnaire

I hunted as a kid, but didn't as an adult until my father died. It took me 3 years and enough frustration to want to quit before I began to find them again. It's not easy and takes time to find a good spot, not to mention that timing means everything.

My goal every year is to confirm that they grow in 1 forest that's new to me, so I have multiple places to go. I might visit 15-20 to make it happen...and if I don't find them one year, I usually will try to make it back at least once for the next couple years if the forest conditions are right. It's definitely not an easy thing to do. You still have a couple weeks...I think you can turn it around.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

I’m hoping this late snow will “reset” the season and lengthen it. Maybe there is hope for this season yet.


----------



## jashroomer

LukeNLyndseyIndiana said:


> I know. Everyone I know is finding em. Everywhere I can go has already been super picked over since it’s all public land. I’ve even offered people money to allow me to search private land and no one will take it. I’m so frustrated with it I’m giving up this year and maybe next year. Time to start getting the fishing gear in order.


Been hunting these things for more than 50 years in west central indy, haven't found any yet this year, and it is frustrating, but as other veterans have mentioned, lots of time still. What's the saying folks, "you won't know if you don't go".


----------



## jesterman5

Regionnaire said:


> I hunted as a kid, but didn't as an adult until my father died. It took me 3 years and enough frustration to want to quit before I began to find them again. It's not easy and takes time to find a good spot, not to mention that timing means everything.
> 
> My goal every year is to confirm that they grow in 1 forest that's new to me, so I have multiple places to go. I might visit 15-20 to make it happen...and if I don't find them one year, I usually will try to make it back at least once for the next couple years if the forest conditions are right. It's definitely not an easy thing to do. You still have a couple weeks...I think you can turn it around.


Very similar story to this for me. Hunted tons as a kid, because my Dad got me into it. Once I had a family and young kids I made it out less and less. As I got older and tried to get back into it. It became very frustrating walking miles and finding very little to nothing. The last several years I have spots that keep producing. I also try to find at least a couple new spots evey year. Seems like most spots I find only produce for a few years.

My Dad also died almost 3 years ago, and it has made this time of year more special than ever to me. I'm so happy that he got me into the obsession of mushroom hunting.


----------



## jslwalls

Mother Nature is not on some schedule. In a real early spring I’ve experienced a season almost over before April. In another I’ve picked pounds on Mother’s Day. My best advice for west central Indiana is once you see the 1st dandelions in your yard start to seed, start looking. This is especially helpful for new hunters that don’t know their trees. Hell, I know exactly where they grow and have trouble spotting them before then. Look around where the dandelions seed 1st. By the road, on the south slopes, near the rock in the drive way. Where it has gotten warm 1st. It’s the same thing with morels. When the dandelions all seed it’s over. This is my yard today


----------



## Regionnaire

They are just now coming up nicely in NW Indiana. That means you still have time down south. Anything north of I-70 is definitely in play. I would suggest going out after this next rain, and again during the warmth.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

My gorgeous wife found a small honey hole today.


----------



## jslwalls

Yes! Congratulations! I’m happy for you, I could tell your frustration and disappointment in your messages.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Yeah it’s been a frustrating year for mushrooms. I was not allowed to go last year. I’m so happy my wife found these. Now if I could find a honey hole.... lol beggars can’t be choosers I guess lol.


----------



## Regionnaire

Yay! That's a nice hole. Now you need to familiarize yourself with the rest of that forest so you're ready for next year. Look around you next time out and remember how far along the foliage is....it'll look almost the same next year when that hole pops. Also, if you go back to that hole this year, make sure to look west and north of your spot...sometimes they migrate over a few days.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Well we went back to the area where we found these and I found 2 more big ones. I’ll post a pick when I get home. One of them I entered into a contest at a local gas station for biggest morel. Currently sitting tied for 1st at 1oz. It’s actually kinda dry too. I’ll probably go back out again to the same area tomorrow and spend more time out there.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Well I forgot to take the pic of it intacted but here it is on top of all the one ones we found earlier ready for the fryer.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

LukeNLyndseyIndiana said:


> Well I forgot to take the pic of it intacted but here it is on top of all the one ones we found earlier ready for the fryer.
> View attachment 38489


Waay to go @LukeNLyndseyIndiana! Persistence, Pays the Piper! G'Luck with the contest!


----------



## Regionnaire

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Waay to go @LukeNLyndseyIndiana! Persistence, Pays the Piper! G'Luck with the contest!


Boy does it! Work now, get paid later...over and over.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

Back out today in the rain. Only found a few. No patches. Just one or 2 at a time.


----------



## LukeNLyndseyIndiana

oh yeah. I went back and entered one of these in the contest and have a firm lead in first now. 1.4oz!


----------



## Riss

Hello, I am just scrolling through these threads to familiarize myself for this year. This may be a stupid question, but what exactly is a honey hole?


----------



## emarler

A "honey hole" is a spot that produces an abundance of whatever you're looking for.


----------



## Riss

THANK YOU!


----------

